# New moderators



## mkellogg

I am pleased to let you all know that we have two new moderators here in the WordReference Forums.  Please join me in welcoming them.

ElaineG has joined the team working in the Italian forum and Kelly B will be be helping with the English forum. While they now have new responsibilities, they will continue to be active as regular foreros.

Please join me in giving me a warm welcome.

Mike


----------



## Outsider

Welcome, ElaineG and KellyG.


----------



## Jana337

Glad to have you both on the team! 

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Hear, hear... welcome aboard ElaineG and Kelly B!!! 
A warm Caribbean welcome to the newest members of WR's _work crew_! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## combustion

Congratulations Elaine!!!!!!
I'm not able to write something interesting... so I leave room to the others...  
a kiss (I'm proud of you!)
comb...

PS: I hope there aren't too many mistakes..


----------



## Elisa68

Elaine, congratulazioni!


----------



## Gargoyle

Congratulations!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Tante auguri ElaineG!*​*Non abbiamo veduto molto ma sono allegro per te*
*Congratulations Kelly B!*
*Is great count with you!*
*Cheers*
*Tigger*


----------



## cuchuflete

Good gracious!  Congratulations?  Why not condolences??

Proud to be working with both of you,
Cuchu


----------



## ILT

I join Cuchu in the condolences, I'm not sure you both know what you got into!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Congratulations and welcome to the team 

ILT


----------



## Monnik

Someone else we'll be giving headaches to?  

Great to know you two will be there to mod...  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Manuel_M

*Elaine is knowledgeable, helpful and has a sense of humour - excellent qualities for a mod! I'm sure she'll do a great job!*

*Congratulazioni!!*


----------



## Papalote

Tanti auguri and congratulations! Whishing you all the fun the foros/fora!

Papalote


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YOU!!!!   

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations to *the Panda* and *the Angel*!


----------



## la reine victoria

A right royal welcome to you both, Elaine & Kelly!   

I promise to behave (most of the time).  


LRV


----------



## Alfry

Congratulations ladies 

I'll try to do my best to behave myself if you promise not to whip my fingers


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations to you both, Elaine and Kelly B.

Elaine, I'm sure that Jana and Walnut will be only too grateful for a helping hand moderating that rowdy bunch at the IE forum


----------



## lsp

Congrats to WR on excellent choices. Good luck to ElaineG and Kelly B.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Way cool, ElaineG!  Is there an investiture ceremony?  I'll open a nice bottle of wine in your honor tonight. (I would have opened it anyway, but it will now be in your honor.  )

Complimenti e grazie,
Elisabetta

P.S. Complimenti a Kelly, anche se non la conosco!


----------



## Agnès E.

Two ladies joigning the crew! It's so nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome on board!


----------



## DDT

Benvenuta Elaine! Bienvenue Kelly !
It's a pleasure and a honour to have such nice colleagues 

DDT


----------



## la grive solitaire

* CONGRATULATIONS,* *Elaine and Kelly! Best of luck to you both! *​


----------



## You little ripper!

> Originally Posted by *cuchuflete*. Good gracious! Congratulations? Why not condolences??


 


> Originally Posted by *I love translating*. I join Cuchu in the condolences, I'm not sure you both know what you got into!!!


 
I agree, and I'm not a moderator. I think you're both_ as mad as a gum tree full of galahs_, to use an Australian expression, so it's commiserations from me.  
Good luck Kelly B 'cos you're going to need it. Elaine, you'd better not give me a hard time otherwise I'll storm out in a huff. It is said that there is no greater wrath than that of a woman scorned, but I'm here to inform you that there is no greater dust storm than C.C. departing in a pique.  




			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> Elaine, I'm sure that Jana and Walnut will be only too grateful for a helping hand moderating that rowdy bunch at the IE forum


Carlo, since Elaine is part of that rowdy bunch, half of that problem will disappear since she'll be forced to behave as a moderator. And if you're refering to me as the other part of that rowdy bunch, all I can say is, @%*?*#$%^&?@#!!! (anyone who wants that translated can PM me and I'll gladly oblige)


----------



## panjandrum

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> [...] half of that problem will disappear since she'll be forced to behave as a moderator. [...]


 ~~~CHUCKLE~~~
Oh, really?
Of course, and as we all know, moderators are _*NEVER*_ rowdy 

It's really great to have such talent added to the team.

Have a glass of black stuff each.


----------



## emma1968

Let also me do special congratulations at the lady I call "my gardian angel"
when I have questions (she there  always is???) 
Hope all understandable 

Congratulations to you too Kelly 
Emma


----------



## walnut

A warm welcome to Elaine and Kelly!!!    Walnut


----------



## diegodbs

A warm welcome to this looney bin. 
Diego.


----------



## ElaineG

Wow, thanks so much to everyone for their love, support, congratulations, warnings and pints of beer. All very much appreciated, and I promise to try not to screw things up too badly, and to whip only those who enjoy such things.

All of your messages meant a lot to me, but I have to say that the one that tickled me the most was the very first one from *outsider*.

Kelly and I have been joking the last few days about "coming out of the closet" as mods, and so it was with great joy that I learned from* o's *post that not only were Kelly and I "out and proud" but that we have also gotten married (and the lovely Kelly has done me the honor of taking my last name!):



> Welcome, ElaineG and KellyG.


 
Gifts care of the Massachussetts Supreme Court kindly appreciated!


----------



## Morgancin

Welcome, ElaineG and KellyG.


----------



## la reine victoria

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks so much to everyone for their love, support, congratulations, warnings and pints of beer. All very much appreciated, and I promise to try not to screw things up too badly, and to whip only those who enjoy such things.
> 
> All of your messages meant a lot to me, but I have to say that the one that tickled me the most was the very first one from *outsider*.
> 
> Kelly and I have been joking the last few days about "coming out of the closet" as mods, and so it was with great joy that I learned from* o's *post that not only were Kelly and I "out and proud" but that we have also gotten married (and the lovely Kelly has done me the honor of taking my last name!):
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts care of the Massachussetts Supreme Court kindly appreciated!


 



Look out for a fine pair of cuchuflete's 'coversluts', one blue, one pink - hand embroidered by La Reine's regal hand. To be worn only when moderating.

One wishes you every happiness in your wedded life together.  

LRV


----------



## Mei

CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!

Mei


----------



## alahay

Wellvenuti  Kelly B e ElaineG


----------



## geve

Don't listen to them, I'm sure the Mods' lounge is a lot more comfy than they'll ever admit _(though some of them seem to enjoy weird drinks)_
Be assured that we all venerate the moderating staff here, and the heavy work they're doing, allowing the bunch of mischievous kids that we "sometimes" are  to appease their craving for words and ideas...

Félicitations et bon courage, Kelly ! And congratulations to both of you for the wedding.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations to both of you!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## elroy

*أهلاً وسهلاً!*

Enjoy your new role.  ​


----------



## Whodunit

It's always good to know we have two new _bosses_ amongst us. 

 Let me join the _*congratulations*_ club. ​


----------



## Isotta

How exciting! 

Z.


----------



## ¿Qué?

How do you become a Moderator? Curious.


----------



## belén

¿Qué? said:
			
		

> How do you become a Moderator? Curious.



You can find information here


----------



## ¿Qué?

Thank you!


----------



## Misao

Congratulations!!! I am sure you will need a suitcase full of patience...just kidding 

Have fun!!


----------

